# - ?

## stas

,

  ,    ,  ,       .

      .   , .

*   ,     . , ,     ,      .*

----------

, ,      (    )        ,     -     :Smilie: 

 ,       -    .

----------


## .

,       ,      .      .       ( ).    , ,  .       .

----------


## Nata

..       /,       .
    ,            .

----------

:
1.       6    34 .   -  ,  15-20. , ,  -   (   ,   ,   ).     ,      ,   -  . 
2.    ( 10  )  , , ,   .   :         -   (      -  19,           .   :    -     .   "",       ,    ,     ,    .     -      ,        . ,  -   ?   , ,  ?

_______________
 ,

----------


## aXeL

1 : ,   ..,      .
     .
** ( ,  , , -).  ,      ,  - .         (    1.07)   100    .      :Smilie:  .     .
:     ,    :"   .  -.   -   - 200 .  .      .    ."
 200  200.  :Smilie:  
            ,      , , , .

----------

,    .

  ,  ,    .
          .  10, 15, 16, 20, 22, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 34, 36  . .
 ,    ,        .
          : 10, 31, 33.
      34  36.

----------


## .

> ,    ,        .


      2.                :" ,        ". ,     ,    ?

----------

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5685

----------


## stas

*  -   !*

----------


## stas

:  ,       .

----------


## Lex

(  )      ,  ",  ".  ,  - .     .         .      -   .       :Lupa:

----------

,       -  ,    -     ,   .     .    ,         ,         2 .      .

----------


## Sifa

...  -     :Smilie:     ,     .

----------


## Irina_

,    ,        .    - ,   .       ,     ,    ,   .    .  .        ,      .        ,        ,  ,    :Smilie: 
          ...

----------


## MMM

.2 (   ).
  :  ""      "" -   ...
     (  !)   (   , -,    -  ,    ...)

----------

> ,        ,


   ,       ,     ,    ,                .         .      ,    ,      ,      ,  .      :Wink:       50   ,     ,     S  TNT  400-700 .      .

----------


## stas

:    (    :Smilie: )  15   .     ...   -     ,     .          2-3   (""   ,        ,      -    ,      :Wink: ).

----------

,           . .

----------

-    ........

  :

   .    .      ,      .           .        .          . .........     ,                 .    ,   ,    .         . 
      .   ,  ,    .......    .............     ,            .    ......      ...........      (    )-  .   - ...........            ,   -    ......    -    .        ........   ,    .   -  ............     4 ...........  -   .............   .........       ...........    ...... 
     -  -.  
...........
     ......             ........   ,            ............

----------


## stas

,     ?     ?

----------

,    .      ,        ,          :Smilie: )

----------

> ,     ?     ?


  ......... 

      17.10.   ,   - 12.11.       ............

----------


## stas

.        .

----------

> __ 
>          .


"  ..."



> ......      ...........      (    )-  .   - ...........            ,   -    ......    -    .        ........   ,    .   -  ............     4 ...........  -   .............   .........       ...........    .....


     1 ()          ,      . 286   -    **   .

----------


## Pilgrim

-    .
      :       .
 ,    .   ,       ,     ""  :Smilie: .
 ,    ,

----------

> "",       ,    ,     ,    .


  .......  (,    .....)    - .  ,   ...   - ,   -  .  ,      ,      ......   "-":     (-   - " ").     " ".   50 .,    "" (   ...   ).      !!!! !! :Wink:

----------


## aXeL

?
    .

----------


## Pilgrim

> _  aXeL_ 
> *     ?
>     .*


 .
 :Wink:

----------


## Sveta

.     3-    .       .            . 
      .      .            .    ,  .

----------

,  .    .      ,    .

----------


## Wolodya

,  13 ( !),    - . ,  .   -      .
    ,       , --,           .

----------


## Sptr

,     .                ,    ?!          ....

----------


## stas

FAQ   .

----------


## ago

,     ,         ,           ,         e-mail,       .             .

----------


## .

> -    ........


,    ? 
           .     ,     .   2002         (  ).  !
 ""    ,   -   ,     (  )   -  :      ,  .

----------

,      ,       ,        , ..     -   , , ,  .

----------

,       .     ,          .          ,   ,   . 
    -     ,        .
  :   .    4   .

----------

> ,    ?


   .

----------


## .

> .


.   . 
         .

----------


## asa

.            .      ,   ,     ( ).     ,   .    -         .       -  !       ,   ()  .

----------

,       .         . 
     , -.

----------


## Ilia

-    e-mail?  ,     ?

----------


## stas

...    e-mail...   "       ". .  http://www.taxcom.ru

 :Frown: .

----------


## Ilia

?      ?

----------


## stas

""  .   (  :Wink: ).
.

----------


## Ilia

?    ,       ?!

----------


## stas

?      -      .

----------


## aXeL

.
  -      +     - ,   "taxcom",     . 
       ,     -        .   .  .     ,   ..  -   .    ,   ,   ,   - .  :Frown: ((

----------

36..
  ,     ,      ...
   ...

 -  ,    ,    ,         ,    ...

      - -,  ,          -   ,      ,  -,   ,    ,       ,         ,   -    ...    ...

----------

.  ,      .

        ? 3 ?

----------

> __ 
>    ?


 ?

----------

.      - 30 .       ?   ,         ?

----------


## TeaPot

- 3  (. 195   - ..    ).       .
   . 28.5         .               .  ..         30 .      (.28.8)     .   - . 15.11 ,          15  (. 28.8). ..       30 .   .             -   . . :Ill:

----------


## stas

.     / .     :         .

   - 113  115  -   6-     .
   ( ) - 1 .

,         15.6  ( ,    , 3-5    ).

----------

> _  stas_ 
> ,         15.6  ( ,    , 3-5    ).


.   .
 :
	 126.  :
	1.  ... * ... ,  * ...
" " (. 23.1.4.)     . , ,     50.   


   :

	 15.6. 
	1.  ... *...,    * ...

 :   ** 1  ? (   ""  ,  ).

----------


## TeaPot

-       . . 2    ,    " ...   ,      ...,   ,      "  ..          . , . 126   15.6    .   . 15.11  "         

         ,         -

                ."

 "           :

          10 ;

   ()        10 ."

           .
 :Hmm:

----------


## Shkoda

.




> 2002         (  ).


       ? -    .      ,            ,                -      ,            ,        -   , =          .

----------

-   ,   .       .    -    ,    ,       ,       .
 :Frown:

----------


## stas

.  (80-2)         .       ,              .      (.. ,      ).

----------

,   -   ?

----------

, .

----------

,   ,     ,   ()   ,   ,     ,     .   ,     .    ,         (      :Wink:            .  .

----------


## Sveta_nsk

,              - ,    ,      , ..    ,  ..

----------


## stas

> ..    ,  ..


    ?  :Smilie:  ,   ,  ,    ,    ...

  ,     (   )          .

----------


## aXeL

,   ,     ,           . 
"  ?       ,  .    ,        ,     ,    ." 
      2002     -       -     .       ,         ,  ...        . 
 :Smilie:

----------

,  ,           .      .

----------

> __ 
>            ,  ,           .      .


    -        ?
       ...

----------


## LAki

**                .          -     .

----------

,        .      :"    ,    ?   "
      .   ,        ? .

----------


## LAki

**    ?       ?

----------


## stas

> ,        ?


  :Smilie: .

----------

-        (  4 . 2002).         .       .       ""  .     ...    ,    ...     .   ( ) ,    -    ,       ,   ...     .    ...  :Smilie:

----------

,                  ,     .

----------


## Girine

,  -   .    ,        ,    (  ,   )  .   , ..        .

----------

,     (,    2 ...),     ,      .  ,   ,     ,      . ,      ,      ! :Hmm:

----------


## Girine

,  .       ,       ,       ,   ,        .         ,       "    1 . 2003.",          ,     .

----------


## DRTC

-         ,        .

   ,     ?

      ,        (     )

----------


## Homer

,         , ..           ,     ,          .  ,    (     ,  20-        ).  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,         , ..           ,     ,


         . ,   ,  ,         -    :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*Homer*,   ,   -   :Smilie: .

----------


## Homer

DRTC
  :
1.   ,      ( /),   - 5-10./.   2- 
2.     
3.            
  ,    ,      
P.S.      ,      .

----------


## Homer

stas
 ,  ,     ,   ,           :Smilie:

----------


## jaspis

> - 5-10./.


  .  .  :Wink:

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------

: ,       .    . ,  ,    ,   ....      ,    ,     .          .

----------

*<b></b>*,    ,     :Wink:

----------

.:-)

----------


## stas

> ,    ,


 ...     ?  :Wink:

----------

.   ,   2-3.     .    ,   .

----------

...    ,    "    ..."          ,     .      40 ,        , ,         ,   "" ,   .  ,     ,  "",       (, ,   ). ,   ,     -    ,           ,      .    ,    ,    .   ""       ,     .

----------

stas  -      !!!!  ....

----------


## Mariyam

.    ,   .,    ,    .        10 ,     ,        ,   ,    .     ,      ,        .      :       ,        ..

----------


## stas

*Mariyam*,   FAQ    ,    . 


> ,   ,


  ?    ?

----------


## 2003

,       ,      (   2-3,    - ,       )       ,          .   .

----------


## WHITE

8      ""       , .. "      ". ..     ""      .     ,       .       !     !  .        ,         ...

----------


## stas

> ,


 *WHITE*,    .     ...

----------


## Reget

.       .     -    . , .         ,    , .  ,  ,    .

----------

> ,  ,    .


    ,     . , .    .                 ,   .

----------

( ) ,    ,      ,           .
   (   ))) 28     ..,      10 .       ( , 3 ),    ,    ,    ()     )))      (.)      ,   ,            ,        ""          ,     ,   )         .

----------


## stas

> 


 .     . 


> 


     .

----------

,        , :
     ,  ,      ..          ,       ,      ,   ,     ,   ,    .
    .. 5    ,   .
 ?      ,    ,      (  ,   ).

----------

,  ,        .

----------


## Ginny

,
-      .?

----------

,   ,    ,       . ..   ,               .
 :Smilie: .       .
        ,    .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5&page=3&pp=30

----------


## TeaPot

(,   ).          ,       .

----------

:         (  ), - ,    -  !       ,  " ,  ..."  . ...    " " -       : "      ".   ,    ,     ...

----------


## ZhP

.   .       ,   .      .   "" ,  ,    .   ...       .             ,    ... ..     .    ,     ,      ,     ,    -  ,      . ,    .  ....          ,       ....

----------


## .

> ,  ,      ..          ,       ,      ,   ,     ,   ,    .


        ?     ,    ?

----------

-    .      ,  ", ". ,  ,      ,     ,      .    ,  : "            ...".  ...  ,   - !!!!

----------

http://klerk.ru/articles/7660.shtml

----------

?  .

----------


## DRTC

,     -........

----------

-)

----------


## DRTC

%)

----------


## Nash

.
       ,  ,            .     ""  ,    .
     . .      5  .     bral@pochtamt.ru
        : "  .     . 80 .  ,            .     "  "       .     .     .  , "

          FAQ (Stas, )?
IMHO,          -       .           2004.    ,      ,     -        -    .         -   ..

----------


## stas

*Nash*,       -  .

   -   , IMHO.

----------


## Nash

,   (  )      ,   (    ).  30.
 ,       (  
  26  2000 .  725)   : 
"113.                 . 
           ,        ,     . 
       , ,       ,     ,      ,    .          .
         ()  ,    ( )    .
      ,        ,          , ,     ."

----------

...        ...          ...  (  )   (  ) (  ,     ...)  :Smilie: 

*Nash*,  ,  ...    ...    ( ),    .      .           ,   ,         :Smilie: )

----------


## .

,   ,   .                 ,    ,     . ,       ?      ,        . ,        .      ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

> -      ,        . ,  -   ?   , ,  ?
> 
> _______________
>  ,


      .   ,        ,    ,              1   .
    ,     ,      ,   ,      ,       :yes:

----------


## net

> .


        .    .     22 .  ,          .     .     Excele     .

----------

> .    .     22 .  ,          .     .     Excele    .


 :7: 
     ...        (      )      ...        -  !!!   "     "!  :OnFire:

----------


## DRTC

*<b></b>*,       %))))    ( ...   ))

        ,   %))))

----------


## DRTC

**,       ...-3  %)

        %))    %(((

       -1  -2   (  ) %(

----------

-      4     
   -   ! 
           -            .   ,     ,    .        ,     ... 
          .
      -    .    ,

----------


## juti

,     2 ,    ...   -  ?    ? 
,     7 ...   ,       (197),     ,     ... :Smilie:

----------


## Tatyana65

,     " " ?
    ,        ,     ,

----------

(  )...           (  ... , ,  2-  ...     ).      ,       (    ,     ).    ,   ( -   )    ,    , .   -   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Control

.    16,    .    ,   .         .  :
  , -  .    ,         , ..       .
      .     (  -..),   .   . ,        (  ) , ..    .  
 ...  ....

----------


## stas

> 


 ?  ?  -  .

----------


## Control

*<b>stas</b>*,   ,  ,  ......       . )))))

----------


## stas

*Control*,  ...         .

----------


## TeaPot

http://www.r78.nalog.ru/document.php...w.r78.nalog.ru


 !

                       ,       .

                                 , ..        .

                      -            .

----------


## Jil

,   ,        (   ),         ,    (   ,    ),      ,   .     ,    .               .

----------


## Igorilla

> ?  ?  -  .


   stas. 
      ,   -      ( ).

----------


## VES

, ..         .

----------


## Energizer

.....




> -    ........
> 
>   :
> 
>    .    .      ,      .           .        .          . .........     ,                 .    ,   ,    .         . 
>       .   ,  ,    .......    .............     ,            .    ......      ...........      (    )-  .   - ...........            ,   -    ......    -    .        ........   ,    .   -  ............     4 ...........  -   .............   .........       ...........    ...... 
>      -  -.  
> ...........
>      ......             ........   ,            ............



                      (    )               ........                     ...                           ,      ....

.                          ...         ...             .      ....

----------


## Energizer

> -   ,   .       .    -    ,    ,       ,       .

----------


## Energizer

[QUOTE=stas]   ?  :Smilie:  ,   ,  ,    ,    ...

      .              ......

----------


## Energizer

,     (   )          .[/QUOTE]

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Energizer

...
          .80         ....                    .....
             ,             ...
    .....            :         ,                ...
       :

   :

1)                                                            ...           ....

2)                                    ........        ....    5-6?                      ........       ......

3)             -  ......     (          )
     .    ..... (            )     . 10.... ))
               .....                                 ......

----------


## Svetishe

*Energizer*,       ,   ,  ,      ,     ,      .       (    ),     .     ,     ,     .  ... -  ?

----------

> *Energizer*,       ,   ,  ,      ,     ,      .       (    ),     .     ,     ,     .  ... -  ?



                .          .

----------


## Energizer

> *Energizer*,       ,   ,  ,      ,     ,      .       (    ),     .     ,     ,     .  ... -  ?


  .....       ""                          ......... 
                    .......                  ...           ,      (((             .....   :Frown:

----------


## Nass

.    ,        .        (   -),     .   :Smilie:             .     ,       .   :Wink:

----------


## scarlett

> ,    .
> 
>   ,  ,    .
>           .  10, 15, 16, 20, 22, 27, 28, 29, 31, 33, 34, 36  . .
>  ,    ,        .
>           : 10, 31, 33.
>       34  36.


    9!
  31     
,  31    ,   !

----------


## scarlett

> ,     .                ,    ?!          ....


 ,    ,   9        !

----------


## Irina_A

.     .     -   . -,       ,       ,  . -,  .      10 ,    ...

----------


## scarlett

> .     .     -   . -,       ,       ,  . -,  .      10 ,    ...


      -

----------


## net

.            ,      .      -      ,        ,       .     :"          "

----------


## lea

:
,     ?     ?  

  ......... 


 ,     ,  :

----------


## m'm

.

----------


## DRTC

> .



    .... ,

----------


## Lisaya

,      ,   .      : " ,        ,   , .?        "     !     .  : "  ,  , ,       ,       "  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,  !               23-00 !

----------


## DRTC

,

----------

:     17-00 (   19-00),    7 ,     3  . ,       18-55? - 3.   :     (      ):"   ,  -  -  - 300 .     ,    ."       ""   ,       4  (- 9-10    2  -   )  ,        -  500 .,  "     " ().  .
  -      . ,  -  (,    ) ,      .  !   ,        (                  ).

----------


## Lisaya

!         :Smilie:       30 , ,  18-40,  ,  (   8 ) 1   20      30 . . .  , , ,       ,    20   :Smilie: .

----------


## Embosser

,  ,     3.
     ,        ,    ,      .     2- ,    .        " "    .         ,    ,      ,     .    .
 ,   2-3     (        )    100   1   .             2- .

----------

, ..           ,   ?

----------


## _

...    ...     ...

----------

,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ?


     !       ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

,   ... ... , , , , ,      ...

----------

.

----------

,     ,         ,     ,    ,            -

----------

?  .

----------



----------



----------


## Jil

8    2  .

----------


## VlaMur

,             (  ).
   ,   ,   4-       15 ,       15    .        . ,    ,        , ..     
3 - 4 .    .  ,  .  :Angy man:

----------


## so.nata

*lea*



> ,     ,  :


     -..     ,      ,      .  ,   ,     . .
,   ,    ,       . ,       .

,  ,          ? ,   , , ,  ..
[U]

----------


## Embosser

197046,   ., 10-
http://www.rofss.spb.ru/ 
http://www.fss.ru/regions/reginfo.as...&rid=68&mnid=6

----------

-   :         -    1  -   .     -         ( 28  "),   ,    ,      .      ,

----------

> -   :         -    1  -   .


  .  :Smilie: )))     ,   -  .....       .........  :Frown:

----------


## Moolekula

-    .       -   ,          (.),   ""   .    " "     10     ,      ...    (     )       ,    ,       ...   " " -   ,        !

----------


## -RT

:    !    !

----------


## lea

13   ,    ,    3  
   -  
 (   ),   4  ,  ,   .    -  ,     .. (      ..,    .,    ),  
19-20 -    
21 :   ,     
     ,    ,    ,  ,

----------


## stas

...     IMHO -  . ,   .

----------


## Nati

(  )                   (        )

----------

,        :  -     (   ,       ).       -  .

----------


## Olgabsh

,   )
       ,  , ,    ,      (  ,     ),     ,  ,       :   ,   ,      ,          ,  ! ?   ,   !    .

----------


## .

! ..  ,             ,   ,     .
, -   3            .
           .
,       .

----------

- "" ( )       - ,  "  ".

----------


## stas

**,     (     ).  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## katmax

_" ,    "_,       !       ...
 ""      .    .  - .
         +     .   ? -      , ,  ...
** .  -. 
*"    !!!"*  -      ,      .    3     (        .)
!!!!     2-3  (,  4  - ).   -  (        )!!!    (  )      ,    ,  ,   .       :OnFire:         20     !        .  : "   ...".       !!!   ().  
   :     ( )  - ""   . ? 
             . , ???    .  13 .       2  ,     1 ,      (  ),  ,    ,    "   , "...    ,      4 ,      :Smilie: 
,      ! ,      ,     .

----------

> . ,


 !
         ,     ,           , ..   -   !      - , ..    !

----------


## katmax

**, 


> ,     ,


      ?
, ,  !  -  ,        ,     !       ,      ,   "",      ,   !   ,  ,   -...
      - :       ..   ,      ! 
- - ,  !     ...
*    - , .................*

----------


## ...

.       . ,    .  ,      ,      ,           :yes:      ...

----------

!          !       5     ...      20   ,   !  10      !   2    57  ()   !

----------


## TeaPot

20.01.2005     


         .          ,    ,        ,      .            .   ,       ,      .

 :    
http://www.buhgalteria.ru/news/7563

----------

,       , ,         .   ?

----------

> .          ,    ,        ,      .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

-  . :   ,       ,   , -         .  :   . ,    -  ,     .  ,        ,    .  ---...,   ,      ,  ,  :  ,   ,  , .  .. 
   ,   ...   ?

----------

**,       ,    .  :Frown:         .             . 
,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Svetik180777

!   !          . ,     .    ,       ,     .    :     ,       .     ?        ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,   !
   ,      .       ...

----------


## LiO

> ...  -        ,     .


    ( offtop)  -  ,   ,             ,    ,   ,    ...     

    ,       ,       ,

----------

-  ,   ?

----------

> ( offtop)  -  ,   ,             ,    ,   ,    ...


      -   ,       ( ).      .  -  .       :      , ..  .   -   ,         ,      -       . ,  ,      . .
     ,  ,             ,    .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,  ,             ,    .


  :Smilie:         ,           !      ().  ,               .

----------

....!!!!

----------


## pretty

,          ... :Smilie:

----------

pretty

----------

8 ?

----------

3  -   ....11
2  -      
3  -   4

----------


## Svetik180777

?
      ?

----------


## Svetik180777

3     ?! !     ?

----------


## pretty

15    :Smilie:   -...

----------

pretty

....   ..... ...    ...

----------

!!!
           ...
    ,    ....       ...       



> !!!
>            ...
>     ,    ....       ...

----------

......  :Frown:      .   ,        .  ,             .      , ,        !!!!!!! ,   .
  ,    .    .    !     ,      CD-. 
    -       ....

----------


## Helper-2005

,    ,     .  1  , ,   "" ,   ,    ,    .    .     , , ,  , ...
 ,           (  )   .
...          .          .   :       (     ,   ).  , , !

----------


## Helper-2005

:       (  ,     ...)

----------


## net

.    .

----------


## Helper-2005

:Frown:      ()     !      . -     ,   !

----------


## _



----------


## Helper-2005

(       ).  .  ,   :
1) ,          (    ,   ),
2)     2 .       (   -  ,    ),
3) 1 .      
4) .
:     ,  ,      !

----------

:  10.
      (   ,     ..).    :   ;    ,  ,    ,  :  . - !!!!!

----------


## Helper-2005

> ** :  10.
> **      (   ,     ..)


..      ?  ?

----------

,   -     .
    -    ,  ,        .   .
     ,      .    ,       ,    ""   ....

----------


## Nass

> ....   :   ;    ,  ,    ,  :  . - !!!!!





> ,   -     .


    ? 
   "        ** " .        ,    .
        /,    .        .

----------

,    -    
    ,

----------


## luca

,       ...
    ""

----------

""  ,        ,       .     .  :yes:

----------


## 2003

,   ,      ,   ,  ,       :-)

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

.  .
      .    ,       .     " "...

           :          ""    2003 .          !

----------


## Nass

> :          ""    2003 .          !


  !        ,

----------


## so.nata

,     .      - ,     .                   .    !!!

     ,   ,       .    !     ,        :Frown: 

      ?              ?      ,        

     ?  :Frown:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

? , - ,    (   )    .

----------


## so.nata

*ADSemenov.ru*, ..         ?           ?  ,     ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


       ?

  .    , -,      .        ,    "  "   2-3 ,     (    20-30 ).                   ,  .      .                  .

----------


## so.nata

. ,  -     :Smilie:          ,            ...   :No:  
   :   ,   -  -  . 

 ,   ,   ,     .     :Frown:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,     ,      !      (, )   ,     :      (?).       " " ( ,   . )!

 ,   ( )     ...

----------


## so.nata

*ADSemenov.ru*, ... 
   .           -   .
      e-mail?

----------

.    :  ,     :yes:

----------

> *ADSemenov.ru*, ... 
>    .           -   .
>       e-mail?


 -    .

----------

> -    .


 -

----------


## so.nata

**,      ,   :Frown:

----------

!

----------

,   /   19-  20- ?

----------


## Helper-2005

**,   - 20- (.. )!
  - ,   !

----------

Helper-2005,  !

----------

.

----------


## Helper-2005

**,    !  :Smilie:

----------

(, ).

----------

> (, ).


    !  !       ,    . ,          -  .    . ,     -  .        !       ,     .....   ,         ,   ,  "    "  .  ,      ,       .      "  ,    ". .  , ,       .

----------


## Abriel

-     (    ,  ).  2        !        .      -  .             ,   ,       .    ,           ,   .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Abriel*,      ,    ?    ...

----------


## stas

> 2        !


     -  ? (  ).

----------


## dao

> -     (    ,  ).  2        !        .      -  .             ,   ,       .    ,           ,   .


    6           ,    "", ..    ,    .....

----------


## Anqta

.        ,    4 ,     ,      12 .  , ..    , ,     ,   ,    .       .

----------


## Abriel

*Helper-2005*,      ...   ...    .    ,   -       .     -   -     50  -     50 ...

*stas*,    -     .     -  .   .    ...      ,      .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,


    (   , ),    : "             ..."

----------


## Notta

,  ,     ,   ....
    ,        ...

----------

,        -  ,     -          ,           . .  27

----------

.  ,  .   - ,   ,      ,     -    ,      ,     . ,   ,        ...     : 1)  ,   " " .   -   -       , 2)        ( 20,    23),      , 3)     ,     "      ,     ...   ,  ,       !"  .       ,   ...

----------


## -

,    ,   ,  ,        ( )   ,      .

----------


## Rimskaya

10 ...   ,  ,     ...      50..  +...       :-)
    ,      ...
      ...           ,         :-(

----------

> 50..


-??? 360 ./  ,   .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 360 ./


  ,             .       .  ,           .

----------


## Miu-Miu

, .            ( ) ...   *   *, ,   ,        ,        ,      ?  :Frown:

----------

> ( ) ...   *   *, ,   ,        ,        ,      ?


      .  "    ".     ,      ,     .

----------


## Nass

*Miu-Miu*, ,     ,  ,   ,      .       ,     .

----------

,

----------


## Shurhenchik

, EtaxReport2....
  - , ,     .
 :
  ,              ?      -     ,      ?
              ?

----------


## dao

:Wow:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Irisha

,  :     ,     ,      ,  ,   ,  ,      70    ,  - 30    .   ,           ,  ,    ,   .     ,     (      )
    ,  ,         (      ).          ""     . 
,    ,    ,   ,    ,  .     ,(,  ,  4000,  ,  ),   360 ,   1 ,     ,      1,     ,     1-2 ...  ,     .
 ,      -,     ???
   -    ( )

----------


## Ilya_5432

(     ).    .  ,        13    .
       -  .      -    ,     .    " ",    ,   ,    (  :yes:  ).

----------


## agur

,    24 (),      -   .
    - ,     -  .  10       ,      ,       ,     .
        1000 ., 
    .    (   .) -    .
   ,            ,    ,   2   . ,         .     -   .

----------


## dao

> ,      -,     ???


     ,       .  :Frown:

----------


## Irisha

,        -  ,       ,   .

----------


## dao

*Irisha,*  .     .       -    -    .

----------


## Klichko

(   )  ,     - .
 ,           .
  -     ,   - ,    - ,   ,    .      4  +         .    ,       ,    ,     -        .

 ,   !
 +  =  .     -      !

       (     ),          .

  ,   !     ,                    ()   ,         .        .
        (   , ..       mail.ru,   ,        ,       )

       ,     ,  ,    ,                .
  ,     -  !   ,                  .
          -      ,    -             8    "",       ,      .

----------


## agur

*Klichko*     ,
      , ..           -    .       .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Elchypanibrey

3,5      ,     -    -  .     ,    -    ,    ,         .      , ,  1,5  - ,  .

----------

.     . , ,     .         .  ,  ,       ( -  1 .2006 .) .
    : avic""bk.ru.    .

----------


## stas

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=70665

----------


## Lemori

.   ,        ,              .      :    100 -       50 .   100 -       25 .      ,     .        ,    ,         .

----------


## Ozzy

,     -  1,5      ,  1,5 - 2     .  ,        :Smilie: 
  -     .

----------


## vnata

. .  .  :-)

----------

*Lemori* 



> 


,              ?!  :Wink:   , -,  !  ""     :yes:  
    . .     .

----------


## Lemori

> *Lemori* 
> 
> 
> ,              ?!   , -,  !  ""     
>     . .     .



 31-  18-

----------

,  ,

----------


## Tigrasha

,   .    ...    -  ,   :      1   ! , ,    - ,      (!).  , .           ,   :      ? ? , ,     !     ,    .    -       ! (        ).
   ,     .  -   ,  . ,     ,     -   , ,   ,    ,     ,         .

----------

- .

----------


## Helper-2005

*Tigrasha*,      (   :Wink:  -   ,  ). 1 .    ,   2- -    .

----------

Helper-2005, ..   , ?     ,  ?

    -     ,       (  )    .

----------


## Helper-2005

**, ,   .  . . .  :Wink:

----------


## agur

*Tigrasha*,             ,        .   /  .   ,      .,             ,  .

  ,    ""       .         ...

      ,   *Helper-2005
*,    ,     ,     "".

----------

,     ,        :
    ,   ,    ,              .    ,        ""    " "       "***",     .  :Smilie:           .        .   -        .
  -   . :
:
1.  : 800./.
2.          .
3.    ,   ,   ,      .
4.   (    :Smilie:  ).
:
1.     1-2     (   )
2.       .
3.            .
4.  .
   ,        ,   ,      -    .

----------


## Klichko

,        .

      t-den (@) mail.ru

----------


## Shurhenchik

> ...    ,        ""    " "       "***",     .  
> ...


    ?
   ""    ,    -  ,          .      .
, "...  ,    ..."  :Smilie: 

!

----------

> ,


 - . .



> ?
>    ""    ,    -  ,          .      .
> , "...  ,    ..."


     .       ,          .      ,      .
  ""  :Smilie:      ,             (- -       - ).

----------


## Shurhenchik

,      -              -.    .        (     1)    -   .   ,      ,      , ..      .    ???!!!   - .

----------

> (     1)    -


  . 1   ,

----------


## dao

> . 1   ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

3 .   . 1    ,   .   :Smilie:

----------

:
:       ?

----------


## Gloksa

,  ,   ,     ,  .    ,     ,     ,      ,    ,     . ,   ,   .       ,      ,        ,    ,      .

----------

-  .

----------


## polli

-:         "     "   .,     ?

----------


## Klichko

Polli, 1   ,     .

----------


## polli

,           ?

----------


## Klichko

?      .

  ,   ,        .

----------


## polli

....

----------


## Klichko

,           -  15-?

  30-

----------


## polli

!!!!

----------


## Klichko

Polli -      20-

----------

?       .

----------


## Klichko

,           -    ,    , 7       :Cool:

----------


## agur

-4  .    ,    15        .
         (    1551058)     2- .

----------


## dao

> (    1551058)     2- .


           "   ,       ".  4    .

----------

> (    1551058)     2- .


          ,  2  . ,        2 .

----------

,  ?

----------


## new Hope

, ,      .    ,          ,  .     .   .

----------


## agur

> new Hope [/B]   ,          ,  .     .   .


:          ?

----------


## new Hope

.     ,   -  .  ,  ,       !

----------


## agur

! -    ...  :Smilie:

----------

3   ,   .  -   .       (   .  ),  .          ,     !!!!!  :Big Grin: ,       .    ,   ,     ,       ,      ,      ,         ,     ,    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shurhenchik

> 3   ,   .  -   .       (   .  ),  .          ,     !!!!! ,       .    ,   ,     ,       ,      ,      ,         ,     ,    ...


         ,     .             -      .

----------

,   ,     ????

----------

,    ?    ,   .   (,  )  ,     -    ,   .         ?

----------

> ,   ,     ,       ,      ,      ,         ,     ,    ...


     ,           ,     ,  ,   .    :    (  )       ,  .    ,      -      .         ,        ,   .

----------

,          ,    , ..    ?

----------

> ,          ,    , ..    ?


   . ,  ,     .      .

----------


## new Hope

.

----------

,      . .80 .2  2:              ,              .
 4   :                 .
      ,      ,    . -  . -   .
    .    .  ,  (       ,      )    ,  ,  .
     -    .         .          (  )  24.00  , ..    ,   ,  ,    -   (     ).   . :yes:

----------

-  ,   .        ,          .      "  ",  "".    ,      -  2   .      -  ,           .                   -    ,   .      -    - 5 %  .        -        -    .

----------

""  "", ..    ,      10 ,     15.   ,    .      6   ,       .

----------


## EMDS

.    .        .

----------

*EMDS*, ,        (    ,    -   ?)       ?

----------


## _

:Big Grin:  


> -  ,   .        ,          .      "  ",  "".    ,      -  2   .      -  ,           .                   -    ,   .      -    - 5 %  .        -        -    .


      .         .         .         .  :        .  ,   .        .

----------

.   .           (   )....   :Wink: 
   , ,   ,  ...

----------

> ""  "", ..    ,      10 ,     15.   ,    .      6   ,       .


  ""  .     .
28,6 -   ,   ,  %      .  40-50   14-15,  .
 ,  :
:		
   20 	5,60	
   20 	8,60	
     20 	28,60	
      20    /  	0,70	
      20       	1,30	
    :
        	0,03

----------


## Linkin

...   2003, 2004    2005  15...
      ...... 2        ..... 
   ( ,       )       ....  ...

----------


## Linkin

...    .....    ........

----------


## dao

> ...    .....    ........


      .

----------


## EMDS

> *EMDS*, ,        (    ,    -   ?)       ?


  -  "- ".     .      .     3 .     .  .
 - 50 - 43,50.  100. - 46,50.  150. - 49,50.  .

----------

*EMDS*, ,          50 ?

----------


## Lemori

> ""  .     .
> 28,6 -   ,   ,  %      .  40-50   14-15,  .
>  ,  :
> :		
>    20 	5,60	
>    20 	8,60	
>      20 	28,60	
>       20    /  	0,70	
>       20       	1,30	
> ...


        ,     100    ,    20 .

----------


## EMDS

> *EMDS*, ,          50 ?


.      .     .           .            .     -     ,  .

.         (:

----------


## alexey_z

, ..          2003 .               .       ,

----------

*EMDS*,    :Smilie:

----------


## VasilisaV

,    ,     ...  (!!!)     ,       __    (   ,     )   , ..    . 
))))) )))))

----------

""?

----------


## new Hope

...         ...

----------


## agur

> , ..          2003 .


      2003     ,        :Stick Out Tongue:  

,      ,     (       )

----------

,   ,        !    ?

   ,       ,      .

----------


## new Hope

.    (7 ).       !

----------


## .

Թ1  Թ2     .
      ,       (   ,     :Wink: )

----------

,    ?            .    .

----------


## Olgin-2006

.   ,   .        2004  2005 . ,   ,    .      :Smilie: .     900 .             :Smilie: )))

----------

[QUOTE= .;38887]    ,       ,      .  QUOTE]

       .     -      !!!

----------

[QUOTE=;38903]-   ?   , ,  ?

_______________

 !!!!    !!!

----------


## tariely

:Smilie:

----------


## musa

.      ?  ?

----------


## new Hope

.     (5 )

----------

*musa*,   -  2  ,   .

----------


## EKT

4   .
  .
       ,     .
    .

----------


## natasha-ryas

,      .    .    .  :yes:  
  ,     ,    .   . - ?

----------


## EKT

2006  2005  .     .       ,  ,  .

  2   , ,  .

    ...      ,    ,    ...

----------


## Kaban

,     2,5   .
         -

----------

,        ,        20 - ,    .    -

----------


## .

-   . 
_
 ,       ,      . ,     ,      ,        -    , .. ,       2000 ....
-
    .  .  . 
====
      , ,     " ", ..     ,      ,     ,     ...
====
     .   ,    ,    .      7732.

----------

> , ,     " ", ..     ,      ,     ,     ...


   ?  ,     .

----------


## Shurhenchik

> ...      , ,     " ", ..     ,      ,     ,     ...
> ====
>      .   ,    ,    .      7732.


   ,     ,      .

    ?  ...        ?

----------


## agur

* .*:


> -   .
> _
>  ,       ,      ...
> -
>     .  .  .


  -...      -  ,     ,    "" ?

----------

> , ,     " ", ..     ,      ,     ,     ...



    :-) 
  .           ,     , , ,     23.59  .

----------


## Olga_Uf

18   .
 ,       ,   ,    . 
  .    ,  -  30 .  .
       .         ,    .  .

----------


## Olga82

,    .

----------

.
       46
//
   (   )        1.
//
 ?  ?
//
            .
//
   ?

----------

46,  .

----------


## agur

**, 


> (   )        1.
> //
>  ?  ?
> //
>             .
> //
>    ?

----------


## savamell

, ,    ,       ,       .      ...    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## tkatch

> 18   .
>  ,       ,   ,    . 
>   .    ,  -  30 .  .
>        .         ,    .  .


  ""  ....    . + - - 2 .     "" ()  ***     .
 -  !

----------


## stas

> .

----------


## .

-   . .-  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katerinka

> -   . .-


  .              , ..    45  (  ) -     -  ...  :Frown:  

   .         (   ,     )

----------


## Lemori

> .


   ,     .    -    .  :yes:  -  ,

----------


## Larik

> ,     .    -    .  -  ,


,

----------


## Lemori

.     ,     ,

----------


## buharik

=)
,        (   ),       .        )        "     "    "      "           .     ))

----------

> =)
> ,        (   ),       .        )        "     "    "      "           .     ))


         .   !     ,    .      ,    ,    - .

----------


## buharik

** ,      ,       ,    ,      "-         "?   -            ?

----------


## dao

> -            ?


     .     .

----------


## buharik

*dao*, ** ,    .

----------

.

----------

> .


 .   ,   .

----------


## agur

.
   -  ",      ".
  . !  :Smilie:

----------

,    :       ,   ,  ,     !     ,      .

----------

! ,,    -   ?  , ,   ?

----------

4    ,    ,   -   .           ,   -  ,     .     ,    .

----------


## buharik

-        -       ?

----------


## buharik

)

----------



----------

.      120 . (     .     ,     ,     . ,     . ,     .  -  -       .           .       ,   .

----------


## agur

> ...          .       ,   .


  ... :No:   :Smilie:

----------

,  , !  ...  :yes:

----------


## new Hope

,   .       ,  -      .

----------


## Larik

,  ,     3-   ?

----------


## new Hope

, ,   .  .      .

----------


## Larik

.   .

----------


## agur

> ,...     3-   ?


   ...      ,      :

   (  V)
;             ** ;             .

 ,   .

----------

3  . -  6     ,     , - .    .      .    (  3    )    .

----------


## Larik



----------

3-  ,                 .   ,    -    .      .

----------


## Svetlana Z

28  (     .).     16.00.     20.     ,     2 ,        10  .  20.00  .    .     ,        ,     21.00 (    ).       20.00  21.00 ( -   ,      ).      (  -  20       ), ,         (       9 )  .    ,     ,               .  .    ..  ""      ...     .

----------


## Na28ta

> -      .


  ?    ?  ,  , ...

----------


## Na28ta

,     - ...

----------

> ?    ?  ,  , ...


  -  ,  ,     ,        .
        ,        "" .  
    (  )  .,    ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

?    .  /    ...   :Frown:     ,   /,          .         ,    ,  , ,  ,   ...

----------

- .          2-      (     ),    2,5 (     )         +  (   ).     .      ,   .

----------


## stas

> ?    .


      .    - .

----------


## Na28ta

: ?   ,   ,    ,  ,       ,    ,     ...          ?      ?     ?

----------


## stas

,   .

----------


## Na28ta

,     .     , ,  ?    .    !

----------

, - ,   .
    /  ,      / ,  ()  .          .

----------


## Na28ta

!       . ,   ...      .   ,          . .    , ..     ( ,      ,   ,  ).

----------


## new Hope

.   . 
  ,    -   .

----------

,  .     ,  .    ,        ,      .  ,       ,     .      ,    .

----------


## new Hope

-  .

----------


## Na28ta

> .   . 
>   ,    -   .


         ,    ,    ,  .       .    , ,   :   ,      ,    ,    . ..   ,     ,     ,    ...   ,  ,        (        :yes:  ).

----------


## new Hope

,   ,     -      . ,     ,    -       .

----------


## Na28ta

, ..        .

----------

-  -             ?  ,  ,    30 2 ,     ?

----------


## stas



----------


## Nastas'ya

,    .      .     -   ,     ,         .      . ()

----------


## irysik_2005

,      !
  ,   ,   ,   - ,    ?
!
  4 -  
      ,   7 .
   ,    ,   ,  !
, !

----------

> 2.                :" ,        ". ,     ,    ?


 !     27      ,   ,     ,   ,    2- .-  - .

----------


## tariely

> 4 -  
>       ,   7 .
>    ,    ,   ,  !
> , !


  :Wow:

----------

.
           ,   (     ),   ( )    ,     . ,   ,             .   ,      .              ,    ,       .

----------


## agur

> ,


     2477  3777  .
 37-      -     ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       . -   -  ,   .

----------

> ,    ,    ,  .       .    , ,   :   ,      ,    ,    . ..   ,     ,     ,    ...   ,  ,        (        ).


    -   ,   . ..     ,       .
   -    ,   . :Wink:  

    13   -     .    ,  .
        .     ,   .
 :Frown:  ,   .

   ,    .

:     !!!

----------

.     ,  .           100 .    ?            .       .      ?    !
     ?   ,     !

----------

,     ,      !
   ,          .       .

----------

> ,     ,


    2005 ,     .


> !


    .



> ,          .


! .

----------


## Shurhenchik

> -   ,   . ..     ,       .
>    -    ,   .


       ?
 -   .
            (,   , ,  )       .
     ,   ,

----------

.         ,    +   ,  .    .

----------

> .


  :Frown:      .
 :Big Grin:

----------

,         ,    .       -   .

----------


## agur

> -   .


        ""  ?
  4        :
-  . : 18-20 .,
-  38-40 .

-,     +  +   :Smilie:

----------

,     .       .   18-20   .    , (      ),  . 
          .       -  ,    .

----------

().      ?

----------


## buharik

,          ) !

----------


## Larik

> ().      ?


    .

----------

> ().


     .       :


**  


**

* 22  2004 . N 06-5-03/866*




** 
** 



 *    ,        ()  *     ()      ,      .
  2  80     "                         .         ...".
                    ()   .


 

..





** ** 
 80.   

3.   ()         ( ,  )    **           ,            ().    ,            (),   .
,          100 ,     (    ) ,      ,    ()         ,     ,    ,     .
,     83      ,     (),         ,                ,     ,    ,     .** *  ()  *  **. 

4.   ()     ( ,  )       ,              .**  (),   ( ,  )    ( ),       ( ,  )     ( )            ()       ( ,  )       -     ()    .

----------

,     .     ?      1?

----------

**, ,       .    1,    ,     .   -   , .

----------

.   -        (   )     ?

----------

**,       .        , ,   .

----------


## Shurhenchik

,      .
  .
    -         .
     6% ,      15%  ,     - ,    .
.   . ,   ,    -       2003   ,      , 5   ,         .
      .
   -    15% .    6%   ,   15%   1109 !
   ?    !!!
      1109 ,            .               ,   .
   ,                .
    -,   ,   ,  30  ?   -    ?      ...
      ,     ...                 . . ,  "... ...?"
     ...  ?
: "      ,   "
       -       .
    .

P.S.  ,  ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## 24

, ...         ,    "",     .
      (),   (   )      .

----------


## buharik

-

----------


## Na28ta

.   ...        ,      -      - ,             .

----------

> "",       ,    ,     ,    .


 !  ,    39,       .   20 .   ,    ,    .       20:00  20-.   .      19:45         (  20:00).   ,       ,   ..,   20-. ,        ,..   ,     . 
:    21- ,        .
  !!!! :Frown:

----------


## agur

> !...
> :    21- ,        .
>   !!!!


.  :Frown: 
 :yes:  

    ,     2-3   .   .   ?  :Frown: 
  ,     ,    30 .   / -  .

----------

,            ?          ?

 : -  2     ,        ?

----------


## buharik

> : -  2     ,        ?


     ?

----------

> : -  2     ,        ?


  , -     ?   !

----------


## natasha-ryas

> , -     ?   !


.  :yes:

----------

> ?          ?
> -  2     ,        ?


 ,  ,    .   ,   .       .
     100%.      ?

----------

> ?


, ,     .
,     :




> -      4     
>    -   ! 
>            -            .   ,     ,    .        ,     ... 
>           .
>       -    .    ,

----------


## buharik

2 =)      =)

----------

,    !
, - -      - ...  4  ....    2 ,    ,       ,         .

----------


## amirich

,    ,      .

----------


## v_andrew

> , -     ?   !


     ,   - .   .   , 80%     . 
    2 .       ( ),  ,         !

----------


## v_andrew

,  :    ,   ,   - ,    .   ,       . ,     -   - ,       ,        .

----------


## Larik

> ,  :    ,   ,   - ,    .


!   .      ,       .

----------


## v_andrew

> !   .      ,       .


, ! :-) ,          ,     , 90%   ,   , ,  .

----------


## Larik

,        .  .     "  ".

----------


## v_andrew

,              .    ,     ,     .

----------


## agur

> ,     ,     .


       . 
    .   -     (   ) -   .
         .
"      ".
  "  "   -     ,      ,    .
 500 .      ,      ,     .

----------

> , ...         ,    "",     .
>       (),   (   )      .



   !) 

    ,      .      ,         (=   :Smilie: ))).

----------

17           .
      .   ,    .
     .     .
1)   ?  ,  ?
2)        (-   ),   ?
3)       ,     ?
4)         / ?
P.S.
        ?

----------

> ?


  .
,            ,        ,      - .

----------


## dao

> 2)        (-   ),   ?


     .      ,    .  ,     .

----------


## 07

1                            
     ?

----------

*07*,      -    ,     .

----------


## 07

1

----------

*07*,     , ,  .

----------

(    )   ,  .        ,  ,
        .         ,            -  .

----------


## .

" ".   53 .   .            .    .      .

----------


## .

,     S  TNT  400-700 .      .[/QUOTE]

    " "  53 .     .  ,   , ,    .      .       . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

:Big Grin:

----------


## Sergio79

:             1 .   6.11        16,00 ,    " ". , ....

----------

* .*,    "" -      ,      .        .  5     15 .

----------


## Svetlyathek

,        ,    .     ,        .           ,    ,

----------


## agur

> ,    ,


   ,  / .  .     -    .

----------

,  ()       =).
      ,  ,  .

----------

> =).


  ,  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Limentra

> !    !


 ...       -         ""
   -  9    ,  ,    12 ,  ,     ,    ,    , ,     ,       :Frown:  
   ,   ...

----------

,     ...
,     ?      ?  ?... ,    :  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Limentra

2-  (  ,   )

  :


   10 () 


       2  , 
        2 , 1      , 2-  - , 
...

      ( )  .

----------

*Limentra*,    !

----------


## Tereza

.   ,   ,   . , -  .   .      ,  10 ,!

----------


## buharik

?

----------


## Shurhenchik

10     2.
  10 -      .
...

----------

-   ,  ,   .

----------


## Shurhenchik

-      -    .              :Smilie: 
 -    -        ( )         .
   3 ( )  -     !        2.  ,        -       .

----------

> ,       ,      .      .       ( ).    , ,  .       .



        (    ,   ) !

----------

.   ,   ,  ... 
 ,  -     .   ,    -    .   -      ,    .   ,    ,   ...

----------


## Di777

...   ,      -       (   ).      -         .  :Frown: 
 ?

----------

*Di777*,        .  , !    -  .   /,   ,  ,   .

----------


## agur

> ...   ,      -       (   ).      -         . 
>  ?


      :  ,

----------


## Di777

> :  ,


 ,        .        :Frown: 
 ,  -  ...       ...

----------

> ,        .


  .             ?

----------


## Di777

> .             ?


     ?
(  ...       ?)

----------


## Di777

...      -  ,      ...         :Smilie:

----------


## Snaky

, .
, ...
    ...     !
            ???
  .. ???           !!!
             )))

----------

> (  ...       ?)


           ""     .          .       .

     (             . ),        ,       .




> ?


     .




> -  ,


 !  !     ,  ,     .

----------


## tshv

(  ).

----------


## dergach_svetlana

> .


,       :yes:     ,          ,   -!!!    !

----------

28  ,       .         ?

----------


## Shurhenchik

3-  ?
,      100 ...

----------

?

----------

> 28  ,       .         ?


 !   28  .   ,       ,      ,       .     .

----------

.

----------

** ,       ?     ?  ,  .

----------

,   .    ?      ,  .

----------


## 07

,           ,       ,

----------

** ,   ( ,   ,   )

----------

.

----------


## Olga376

> 28  ,       .         ?


  !        ,  .
 ?  -  .      -,         .         .

----------

.          .   28

----------

:Silly:        . ,     -  .   ...   ...   ...  ...  :No:  !     :   EMS-    .   -   )))

----------


## Olga376

EMS  1 ?   5   1    ?       ?

----------

130 .  1 . , ,  , ..   .     ,       .   ,    1   .
     / ,     ,      .

----------

!         !         300  ...
      ?

----------

,     :         ?    ,    "  ",        ?      ? 
   -         ?

----------

,16.04.08,  -    2007  .      31.03.2008.      , .     ,..   10       ,           ,       , .      ,         .-       ?   ?   ?    ,   .

----------

> !         !         300  ...
>       ?


-,     .       ... :Wow:  
,        ,          .  ,   ,     .           .   ,           ,       , ..       .   ,       ,       -,       9-10     .  !!!! :Wink:  

   -  , ,  ,   .    1 .
      1-2 ,       60-70 ,   (   ) +    +  + ...

----------


## Olga376

,    .      -      370 . .      -    .

----------

> ,16.04.08,  -    2007  .      31.03.2008.      , .     ,..   10       ,           ,       , .


...    ...   (   ,      ,     2-    )  ...     ...
  ...

 01.04.2008 00:00 107140  140  0,033 10 0 105523  
  ....17   !!!  ?....

----------


## Vaclav

> -       ?   ?   ?    ,   .


  "".  ,  ,   ,      ...      ,   " " , ,   .  " "   ,    -  " ".  ,  ,       ,             ..   ...

----------

> ,    .      -      370 . .      -    .


 :Smilie:  
   DHL-  , ))))       970  .  ,      -  "   , - ,  -"

----------


## Irene1973

.      ,    .  :Wink:  
,     .   :yes:

----------


## Ivanovna

,    ,      (   ).           3  ,   .  ,     ,          ,       2    ,            .

----------

,  "".    .

----------

, ,  ,     ,    --.  ,    ,      ,          )))

----------


## Olga376

> 130 .  1 . .


       - 200 .   .    -  ,  ?

----------

> - 200 .   .    -  ,  ?


    -        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,        ?          ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Larik

.

----------

> ,        ?          ?


             .

----------


## Freya

, ..         .    , ..   ,   ,         ,      .

----------


## Freya

!      .

----------


## Na28ta

,    -  (,        )   ,   .     ,       (        ,       ) -    , ,    ,   .

         ,        .    ,    ,   ...

----------

?????

----------


## Ivanovna

,       .  ,     250 ,       ,         (       )    .          10     ,   .

----------

-       ,          .

----------


## Fraxine

> 250


     -600,      (,  ) ,  ,   .

----------


## Ivanovna

-   ,         .   ,     180                      ,       ,  ,       6 ,        .

----------

.    ?     .

----------


## Na28ta

( ,  ,   ) -    .      .

----------


## Fraxine

> 6


     5-6    ,        :Wow: 



> .


  -    ?
  , ,   , .. -        7 ,    -   .      ( )    .

----------


## Ivanovna

-  ,  ,   , ..     ,    .       -  15 ,      ,     ,  -       (    ,     - - ),     , ,   .

----------


## Fraxine

6 -    :Wow:   17  -  ,  .        12- - .         ,      (   ),     10  ,    .    -     (     ,       ,   - ).  -      ,      .  ,    .    .



> (    ,     - - ),     , ,   .


        ,      (     )         .     .       -   ,  ,      .

----------


## Kutusha

> 


 -  ?

----------

> ,       . 
> ...    250


  700    ,   .          .   .

----------


## Lemori

> ,       .  ,     250 ,       ,         (       )    .          10     ,   .


...     3   500 ,      ,      .

----------

,     .      .   :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

.      .

----------



----------


## 73

,      ,      (       ,   ) -   ,    , -   ( ,  ,      ,   ....),  ""  !!!

----------


## Nass

> ( ,  ,      ,   ....),  ""  !!!


  ?         .         ,          .

----------


## Vaclav

> ?         .


 ""?  :   /, , ,  , ,    . ,    ,       , -  :        .   ""  ...

----------


## Nass

.  -  , ,       ,   ,       "".       ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## Feminka

,      ,       ,        (    ),          ,    .

----------


## Vaclav

> ,


*Feminka*,  -     (   ). ""         ,           (    ,    .).


> ,


       ,    .

----------


## Alinkin

, ..     ,    .        , .   ,        ,     .   ,         ,     .      , , ,    ,  ...

----------


## Tereza

,     ,    .   ,    , .,    , .   ,     .     ,     ,    ,  ,     ,  .  ,        .

----------

*Alinkin*

      .    ,    ,   .
               .

----------


## Alinkin

,     ,    . ,  ,  ,             .         .      ,    .    ,     .      , ,    ..

----------

> , ,    ..


- .        ()  (   ,  .   .)         .,

----------

> ....   ..


       -    ,   .
    ,     ,       ?    .

----------


## Alinkin

... ,   ,      , ..

----------

*Alinkin*,       .    .

----------

,         !!!!  :Wow:   :yes:   :Wow:   :yes:   :Wow: 
        !!!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
      ,      ()     ,         ,   !!!!   :Wow:   :yes:   :Wow: 
     -  (???)  (???),    ,     .!!!!
   , !

----------

,      ...
 . ,    -  ,       :Wink:

----------

,  . 
    ,  ,     .

----------

!          ?        .    .

----------



----------

!

----------


## !

> ,       ,      .      .       ( ).    , ,  .       .


 ,        .   .. 3.

----------


## piv-piv

,   , ,        ?
      . !!!  :Wow:

----------

2

----------


## piv-piv

, ,  .    .        ,    ,  -, .   .

----------

28  ()    ,  ,   ,   !  ,   .

----------


## 07



----------

> 28  ()    ,  ,   ,   !  ,   .


 ,   .  .

----------


## Olga376

?

----------

,      Alinkin,       .    .       ,         2006 .,   ,             ,             2006 .    ,   ,    ,      .      .
__________________

----------

,  ,   -   .    :
- "    ,  . 
-    .
-     ,       ...."

          (  ),  ,   .

----------

-  ??
  !         :-)

----------

.

http://www.russianpost.ru/portal/ru/.../postmessages1
     .

----------


## Morena

,   , , , ,      -      ?!

----------

,  .   - ,  .

----------

,      .
,      ,   20-8/1-70,  27.03.08.,    ,  , -   .      ,    ,  ,                 .

        ,  -     ,    ,   ,    ,  -   ,  ,     ,  ,   .

----------

.

----------

,   Alinkin,       .    .      ,       2006 .,   ,             ,             2006 .    ,   ,    ,      .      .      ,    ?

----------


## stas

-   ?

----------

> ,   Alinkin,       .    .      ,       2006 .,   ,             ,             2006 .    ,   ,    ,      .      .      ,    ?


 2006.  ,      ,  .
    ,     ,    ,      .

----------

.......       ,     ,    "  "....   , ?   ,   ?.......

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## -

2- , ,  -      ,      .
      ,            1 ,

----------

,

----------


## -

,         :yes:

----------


## .

,

----------

